# Happy 2nd Homecoming Willie



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Two years ago today we drove to Markham and brought home two of the most beautiful and special little boys in the world. They had traveled all the way from Texas with many other tumbleweeds. Two scared little boys who didn't know what life had in store for them now. We were so lucky to have these special little boys come to us. 

Sadly, Waylon's life was cut short, probably from the neglect he suffered in that house of horrors. He passed away 14 months after his arrival. I will never forget his gentleness and how he loved to snuggle. 

Happy Gotcha days to all the Tumbleweeds.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This post and remembering that entire nightmare made me tear up a little bit. RIP Waylon and extra snuggles to Willie. I hope all of the other Tumbleweeds out there got as special and loving of a home as these two boys did - god knows every animal who suffered in that mess deserves the best possible care after surviving through it. I absolutely love that picture too! Handsome little cowboys.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Aww im sorry. I'm glad he lived out the rest of his life with you. 
And that is a really cute photo!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree, the picture is adorable! I'm sorry to hear about Waylon, I'm sure he thought he was in heaven all along once he made his way to you.

Happy gotcha days indeed! I miss my foster tumbleweed girls, they were wonderful.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine it would be easy to lose one of your babies


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor, sweet Waylon. I know they were both much better off with you than they ever would have been. I'm so sorry that Waylon had to leave you, but so happy that you still have Willie to love. I hope he has a very, very long time left to spend with you.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, how lucky that Willie and Waylon ended up with you to love them and treat them how they deserved to be treated. I'm sorry for little Waylon's loss, but please give Willie kisses from me!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

It is so hard to believe its already been 2 years. Happy gotcha day!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy gotcha day! Love the picture, both cuties. x


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the news--but am grateful of the quality of life he had with you. boy--time flies....
Enjoy your tumbleweeds, wherever the wind blew you to


----------

